# Is this an Araucana chick?



## gemb100

Anyone tell me if this is an araucana? Have been told a hen too


----------



## Apyl

Nope. Araucanas are rump less.


----------



## gemb100

There are rumpless too isn't there. I was told pure breed and I've seen the rooster
I'm in Australia
I just want coloured eggs!


----------



## AlexTS113

gemb100 said:


> There are rumpless too isn't there. I was told pure breed and I've seen the rooster
> I'm in Australia
> I just want coloured eggs!


Teehee. You spelled color funny!


----------



## gemb100

That's how you spell colour!! Just like mum! 

Picking up chicks tomorrow, hopefully I will have blue eggs in a few months


----------



## Energyvet

Good luck with your new additions!


----------



## gemb100

Thanks, all happy enjoying some din dins


----------



## KalikoFarms

Where are you at? European Araucana's and American Araucana's are the opposite. My Araucana's are rumpless for the most part and have what is called a tuft on the side of each cheak. I live in Alabama. I am member of an Araucana club that has members from all over the world and the ones in England and even some in Australia do have tails. I have attatched a picture of one of my mottled black chicks and of my BBR roo


----------



## mysticgmekeepr

Interesting info on the English Araucanas being the opposite of ours. I am getting 4 in a couple weeks


----------



## KalikoFarms

Where are you getting them from? If you look up the Araucana club of the UK this is a picture of the BBR (same as the roo I posted before) that is accepted there.


----------



## mysticgmekeepr

I am in the USA in NE Ohio. Getting 4 Araucanas, 2 BO, 2golden comet, 2 black sex link, 1 SLW and one Delaware. 12 new peeps to add to my mixed flock of 20


----------



## mysticgmekeepr

Oh, I'm getting them from my local feed store. I have 2 EE's and I wanted to add more blue/green layers. Since the feed store was offering the araucanas this year I decided to get them there and put aside my desire for some BCM's and lavender orphingtons. I got 12 from a hatchery last year, but the cost was prohibitive this year. The shipping charge is horrendous!


----------



## gemb100

I'm in Australia

The lady I bought them from said they will grow ear tufts and are pure bred

I just wasn't sure on the rump as all info I can get off the net says they should be rumpless when clearly they have tails

She showed me the eggs that the mumma laid and they were def greeny/blue

She also said they both hens but looking at the shape if the tails and the behaviour, I think I have one roo


----------



## gemb100

The one on the left I think is a roo


----------



## gemb100

Here's a pic with my chicks now older, def think the one at the back is a roo, has a much darker comb, starting to think they are americauna or EE now


----------



## mysticgmekeepr

Looks like a Roo, definitely darker comb and looks like pointed hackle feathers ( hens are rounded) doesn't look at all like an araucauna tho. Maybe EE's. I have 2. They are great little gals, nice personalities, lay lovely greenish blue eggs,and play well with others


----------



## gemb100

Thankyou, I didn't really wAnt a roo, but oh we'll! 

Lets just hope he is a quiet roo!! Lmao

Now we play the waiting game :/


----------



## Energyvet

It ain't over until the fat Roo sings.


----------



## JC17

Energyvet said:


> It ain't over until the fat Roo sings.


Lol funny, Energyvet


----------



## gemb100

Lol just hope they aren't BOTH Roos , knowing my luck ha


----------



## gemb100

This is a more recent pic of the chicks now, I'm starting to think the one on the right may be a different breed now


----------



## Energyvet

One on the left looks a little polish maybe. Might be getting a crest.


----------



## gemb100

Thanks energyvet. I was starting to think it might be a polish cross from the feathers on the head.
Pretty sure that one is def a hen, has no comb what so ever


----------



## gemb100

Here is the crested "hen" at approx 16 weeks , I did think this was a hen due to lack of colouring on the comb but now the tail has me thinking .... 
Anyone else think this is a roo?


----------



## EdisNiksic

Who ever sold u those chicks didnt tell the truth, but doesnt matter, they are both pretty birds


----------



## gemb100

Yeh I realise I got taken for a ride, lucky I didn't spend too much on them
I've already given the other one away when it crowed and this is the remaining one
Lesson learnt


----------



## Jim

gemb100 said:


> Here is the crested "hen" at approx 16 weeks , I did think this was a hen due to lack of colouring on the comb but now the tail has me thinking ....
> Anyone else think this is a roo?


The saddle feathers is what makes me think roo.


----------

